# Care hire with a bike rack in NZ?



## Rattus (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, we're starting to plan our 3 week north island mtbing extravaganza holiday for Feb/Mar next year  At the moment we're thinking of flying into Auckland and making our way down to Wellington, stopping at Rotorua/Taupo, Nelson and then doing the Karapoti challenge on the way.
We'd probably prefer to hire a car and stay in backpackers/cabins/motels rather than the whole campervan hire thing, but can't find a hire car company that offer bike racks with their cars!
So, how do you do it? Has anyone found a company that offers bike racks with their hire cars? Would hiring a van or a station wagon work? Should we just hire a camper van (I've noticed lots of companies offer racks with their campers) and stay in caravan parks etc?

Look forward to hearing your thoughts, Mrs Rattus (Katrina)


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

How many of you are coming ?

I will try to find out more for you.

Nelson is in the top of the south Island.



Rattus said:


> Hi, we're starting to plan our 3 week north island mtbing extravaganza holiday for Feb/Mar next year  At the moment we're thinking of flying into Auckland and making our way down to Wellington, stopping at Rotorua/Taupo, Nelson and then doing the Karapoti challenge on the way.
> We'd probably prefer to hire a car and stay in backpackers/cabins/motels rather than the whole campervan hire thing, but can't find a hire car company that offer bike racks with their cars!
> So, how do you do it? Has anyone found a company that offers bike racks with their hire cars? Would hiring a van or a station wagon work? Should we just hire a camper van (I've noticed lots of companies offer racks with their campers) and stay in caravan parks etc?
> 
> Look forward to hearing your thoughts, Mrs Rattus (Katrina)


----------



## Rattus (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Muzzanic, just the two of us coming down. Sorry, I meant Napier, not Nelson ...

Thinking now of maybe just relying on public transport for most of the time? Looks like a lot of the time you can ride to the trails from town, or there are shuttle services organised by lbs or backpackers etc...

Would still like to hear thoughts though.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes in places like Rotorua were you should spend at least 4 days, it is about a 2.5 mile ride to the bike park from the centre of town.

You will get alot of help & advice from these guys.

http://www.vorb.org.nz/rez_display.php?c=1&mode=posts


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Just hire a van like a toyota hiace or a mini bus that what we did

4 bikes 4 guys no problems


----------



## kiwimtber (Mar 23, 2006)

I happen to know that Britz campers and cars are offering bike racks with their vehicles from 1 september. It might not be on their website, so if not I'd fire them an email...


----------



## Rattus (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, and yes Kiwimtber the Britz site is showing bike racks as an available option now. Problem solved...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I hired a Subaru Legacy wagon last time I was home. Fits bikes inside just fine & more secure than racks. Drives comfortably too.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sure you've looked into it thoroughly, but you might want to consider visiting the South Island while you're there. It's way more scenic, whereas the North Island is mostly boring farmland. 
Not sure about the riding though, I know a lot of the DoC tracks are off limits to riders.


----------



## Rattus (Feb 6, 2006)

Cerebroside, we originally wanted to do both islands, but being limited to 3 weeks we decided to stick to one island only. Lots of days will be taken up with riding and we want to do some touristy stuff too, so didn't want to waste time traveling. From what we have read and heard, the north island has a heap of awesome single track, plenty to keep us happy 
Would like to come back another time to do south island though...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Sure. Make sure you check out Makara Peak when you're in Wellington (if you like XC).


----------

